# Best places/ towns to guide in Idaho?



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

Stanley in the summer, Ketchum in the winter. Or Missoula if you want to be a lochsa guy, not technically in Idaho but close.


----------



## skywalker07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Check out Riggins. It's centrally located for Main Salmon, Hell's canyon and Lower Salmon if you're looking for multiday guiding. It also has a fun class III-IV day section depending on flow. It's right on the Salmon and the Little Salmon ( continuous class IV during run off but not commercial) and near the Payette. It's about two hours from the Lochsa. Super fun town that revolves around the river with a great guide community. Salmon and steelhead fishing in winter and an hour and a half from Brundage mountain if you ski. There are several hotsprings in the area. It's not a good location if you have your heart set on the Middle Fork. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I like McCall. It's a small (3000 people) mountain resort town and there are tons of things to do year round. It's the headwaters of the Payette River, which offers miles of boating. The Little Salmon and South Salmon are really close and all the big rivers are nearby. Brundage Mtn. is a great ski area and it usually get plenty of snow. It's far enough away from Boise to avoid the maddening crowds but still close enough to get provisions or bigger city entertainment.


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

Riggins Rocks! Like Skywalker said, plus you can guide for steelhead and chukar in the fall and winter and Chinook in the spring. Great backcountry skiing in the Devils and Gospels, and few tourons vs Ketchum and McCall.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kevinthediltz said:


> ....so I'd like to continue to guide class IV and V if possible.....


Ha!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kevinthediltz said:


> I'm looking to move to Idaho in the next few years and having trouble on deciding where. Idaho has no shortage of awesome rivers and places to live.


Ya but Idaho has an extreme shortage of guide jobs and in the time I wrote this response 10 more ppl just like you got here and applied, 9 left after going completely broke, and the one that stayed is sleeping on my couch. 

But if you're young and have a dream. Then, I say go for shit and buy a company. I mean what the hell, these guys who do this are not rocket scientist. Someone wants out and someone wants in. What is the worst that could happen? If I was a young single man under 30. I'd lie to the banks until they loaned me the money and I'd try to be a millionaire. Just a thought.....


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

carvedog said:


> kevinthediltz said:
> 
> 
> > ....so I'd like to continue to guide class IV and V if possible.....
> ...


And why is this a "ha?"


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

kevinthediltz said:


> And why is this a "ha?"


The OP would be able to continue to guide class IV but there isn't any commercially guided class V stretches in Idaho. The main problem you run into in Idaho is the season is short for raft guiding and unless you can figure out a way to do something in the winter it's hard to get by. Also, housing in any of the towns suggested above is a major problem. McCall for instance has a real shortage on low income housing. Most folks I know have 2-3 jobs just to stay afloat in the off season.


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Ya but Idaho has an extreme shortage of guide jobs and in the time I wrote this response 10 more ppl just like you got here and applied, 9 left after going completely broke, and the one that stayed is sleeping on my couch.
> 
> But if you're young and have a dream. Then, I say go for shit and buy a company. I mean what the hell, these guys who do this are not rocket scientist. Someone wants out and someone wants in. What is the worst that could happen? If I was a young single man under 30. I'd lie to the banks until they loaned me the money and I'd try to be a millionaire. Just a thought.....


I've heard this but I also feel like I've heard this for everywhere and never really had trouble getting work. I should also mention I have a cdl so I can drive busses as well. I'm really hoping that my resume will get me in the door (cat canyon, upper Animas, clear creek, and private trips in countless other rivers, as well as being an SRT instructor) but I'm also not expecting to walk in and immediately guide what I want to. I'm counting on working easy family stretches and hopefully moving up if they're stoked on my skills. I'll see what happens, though. 

Thanks for the response either way!


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

Riverwild said:


> The OP would be able to continue to guide class IV but there isn't any commercially guided class V stretches in Idaho. The main problem you run into in Idaho is the season is short for raft guiding and unless you can figure out a way to do something in the winter it's hard to get by. Also, housing in any of the towns suggested above is a major problem. McCall for instance has a real shortage on low income housing. Most folks I know have 2-3 jobs just to stay afloat in the off season.


Ah, gotcha. Good to know. Yeah, I've heard it can be tough up there but I'm a van dweller so I'm hoping I won't run into too much trouble. Thanks!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kevinthediltz said:


> I've heard this but I also feel like I've heard this for everywhere and never really had trouble getting work.


The first thing you'll learn when you get to Idaho and start looking for guide work is, "This aint Colorado!" or anything like Colorado. Just drive through Riggins and all you see is broke guides lucky to get a boat or two on the weekends for a day float down city run and the boss' kids are driving shuttle. Then there will be that one guy. Yep he bought hes company and has been working the river for 20+ years rowing in a loin cloth with a smile from ear to ear. Why work for the man when YOU can be the man??? I mean here you are on MB list how highly qualified you are. How skilled you are. And your willing to work for potatos. If you are really all that and a cdl to boot. Then you should have more than what is required to be a the man. I just think if you really have the drive to move to Idaho and the desire to serve in the outdoor industry. Then go for it. Don't just come to Idaho to portage opportunity. Saying "I've heard that before, I'll get a job" is what losers say.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kevinthediltz said:


> And why is this a "ha?"


Because you plan on moving up here to guide class V ( and 4) and don't even know that there is no commercial class V guiding in Idaho that I know of and I have been doing it a while. 

If you want to be a class V guide stay where ever you are. If want to run some epic class V and guide some 4s but mostly three you might find a home. Attitude is everything. I found that most of the 'Class V' guides have too big of an ego to fit in the raft with most of the clientele around here. 

Idaho is the most regulated state (from what I have heard) to be able to get a guide license. For any stretch you are supposed to get at least three training trips on the stretch and an outfitter has to sign off on your app. To get a Lead guide license requires six trips. Once you have your Lead you can do a river once and get signed off. It takes a bit. That you guided out of state will not help in the licensing but may help get the job ( to train to get the license).


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

carvedog said:


> Because you plan on moving up here to guide class V ( and 4) and don't even know that there is no commercial class V guiding in Idaho that I know of and I have been doing it a while.
> 
> If you want to be a class V guide stay where ever you are. If want to run some epic class V and guide some 4s but mostly three you might find a home. Attitude is everything. I found that most of the 'Class V' guides have too big of an ego to fit in the raft with most of the clientele around here.
> 
> Idaho is the most regulated state (from what I have heard) to be able to get a guide license. For any stretch you are supposed to get at least three training trips on the stretch and an outfitter has to sign off on your app. To get a Lead guide license requires six trips. Once you have your Lead you can do a river once and get signed off. It takes a bit. That you guided out of state will not help in the licensing but may help get the job ( to train to get the license).


Oh yeah, I know nothing about Idaho which is why I'm asking and grateful for any info. Not trying to come off as an ego tripper, either. I'm expecting to start at the bottom and work up, just hoping that my experience will help get me that opportunity so I apologize if I'm coming off as a typical Colorado bro, that's not my intent. 

Cool, thanks for all that info. Good knowledge to have.


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> The first thing you'll learn when you get to Idaho and start looking for guide work is, "This aint Colorado!" or anything like Colorado. Just drive through Riggins and all you see is broke guides lucky to get a boat or two on the weekends for a day float down city run and the boss' kids are driving shuttle. Then there will be that one guy. Yep he bought hes company and has been working the river for 20+ years rowing in a loin cloth with a smile from ear to ear. Why work for the man when YOU can be the man??? I mean here you are on MB list how highly qualified you are. How skilled you are. And your willing to work for potatos. If you are really all that and a cdl to boot. Then you should have more than what is required to be a the man. I just think if you really have the drive to move to Idaho and the desire to serve in the outdoor industry. Then go for it. Don't just come to Idaho to portage opportunity. Saying "I've heard that before, I'll get a job" is what losers say.


This is definitely something I've thought of before so maybe Idaho will be the place to do it so thanks for the advice. 

Again, not trying to come off as cocky but I've heard from locals from every place I've moved to that there are no jobs and it's hard to make a living. If I can't find a guide job or can't make a living then I'll take it for what it is and get by or move again.


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

carvedog said:


> Once you have your Lead you can do a river once and get signed off.


I'm wondering if this has changed. Might be wrong, but I have a buddy that is a long time lead MFS guide and he has to do 6 trips to get signed off on the Main this year from what I heard.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

DoubleShadow said:


> I'm wondering if this has changed. Might be wrong, but I have a buddy that is a long time lead MFS guide and he has to do 6 trips to get signed off on the Main this year from what I heard.


To get your Lead Guide that would be true. If it is just to get a regular license that would be new. 

After getting licensed on the Canyon of the SF Payette ( class 4) I only had to do one trip to get my MF regular license.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kevinthediltz said:


> but I've heard from locals from every place I've moved to that there are no jobs and it's hard to make a living.



And yet you are still looking for that one job to make the living that the locals told was not there. It is obvious to me that you could not find the good guide gig anywhere that you have been in the past. If you can't get it in Colorado, you wont in Idaho. If you were truly exceptional at the guide thing, your boss would know where to send you in Idaho. That is a truth you can count on... as many guides are networked and co-oped and good guide = $$$. The truth seems to be that you can not find the job you want in Colorado and are now looking and hoping for Idaho. Seriously. Buy your future and take control or get eaten.


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> And yet you are still looking for that one job to make the living that the locals told was not there. It is obvious to me that you could not find the good guide gig anywhere that you have been in the past. If you can't get it in Colorado, you wont in Idaho. If you were truly exceptional at the guide thing, your boss would know where to send you in Idaho. That is a truth you can count on... as many guides are networked and co-oped and good guide = $$$. The truth seems to be that you can not find the job you want in Colorado and are now looking and hoping for Idaho. Seriously. Buy your future and take control or get eaten.


Where did you get that idea? My only job in summer the past 4 years has been guiding for the same company. I'm not leaving because I don't have a good job, I just want a change of scenery. All my guide jobs have been this way so I'm confused why you're assuming I'm leaving for more money. And I have not asked my boss to hook me up with a company as I'm not planning on leaving within the year. 

I'm not sure why you're getting so pissy and assuming I'm a shit guide looking for a handout, I'm just asking for suggestions of cool places with cool rivers to look into. This the buzz after all so maybe I should have expected some less than kind responses.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

God Help You! The state is run by thugs, and it's a closed society. There are good people, but they're few and far between in my 8 years of experience. 




kevinthediltz said:


> I'm looking to move to Idaho in the next few years and having trouble on deciding where. Idaho has no shortage of awesome rivers and places to live. The only thing I'm trying to avoid is bigger cities (Boise). Any suggestions on towns, areas, and companies are welcome.
> 
> As far as my experience, I'm currently an Upper Animas guide so I'd like to continue to guide class IV and V if possible.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


----------



## cowsgorawr (Apr 8, 2013)

kevinthediltz said:


> I'm looking to move to Idaho in the next few years and having trouble on deciding where. Idaho has no shortage of awesome rivers and places to live. The only thing I'm trying to avoid is bigger cities (Boise). Any suggestions on towns, areas, and companies are welcome.
> 
> As far as my experience, I'm currently an Upper Animas guide so I'd like to continue to guide class IV and V if possible.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Come up to the payette river. If you have the personality for it Idaho Whitewater Unlimited will have some openings this next season and you can definitely get lots of class lV work if you can drive a boat. Also next to the North Fork of the Payette if you are looking for some Class V kayaking


----------



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

Dirtbag - Do you know of any companies currently for sale in Idaho?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are some outfitters to talk with;

Far and Away Adventures (Sun Valley)
Canyons River Company (McCall)
Wild River Adventures (Riggins)
Mountain River Outfitters (Riggins)
H20 Idaho (Riggins) 
Payette River Company (Lowman)
Cascade Raft & Kayak (Horseshoe Bend) 

Best of luck relocating here and enjoying all of the beautiful rivers we have in our backyard! Idaho and her people are amazing as well as our river community, it's pretty phenomenal 

Keep it Right Side Up,
Renee


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

natepelton said:


> ...- Do you know of any companies currently for sale in Idaho?


There's this one:

*Business Summary*

Idaho Whitewater, Unltd. rafting company on Idaho's Payette River system for sale. Four river segments from serene to extreme with no restricted use for outfitter and a high drought resistant season lasting into Septmeber. Totally turn key operation on over 2 acres located on the Middlefork of the Payette River & Highway 17 (Wildlife Canyon Scenic Byway) in beautiful Garden Valley. IWU offers vehicles, rafts & related river gear for up to 100 people. Easy drive thru access, ample parking & private launch ramp. Also includes reception office, gear shed, kitchen with heated shop space & a 2 bedroom log cabin. Existing customer base, website, toll free number. Business can be sold separately from land. Don't just change your job, change your life! $350,000 Call Toni at Garden Valley Properties 208-462-4620.


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

cowsgorawr said:


> Come up to the payette river. If you have the personality for it Idaho Whitewater Unlimited will have some openings this next season and you can definitely get lots of class lV work if you can drive a boat. Also next to the North Fork of the Payette if you are looking for some Class V kayaking


Yeah, I'm definitely drawn to the payette area. Awesome kayaking and great river work. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

I recently moved to Pocatello for a career move. While everyone on this forum talks shit about southeast idaho(im looking at you dirtbagkayaker), the location could not be better for my wife and I. Black canyon of the bear, teton, bitch creek, wolverine canyon of the blackfoot(probably one of the best stretches in idaho), greys river, murtaugh, canyon creek, milner mile, and plenty of others are within a two hour commute. Not to mention extremely cheap living, tons of job opportunities, kickass freeride mountain biking trails, and yes a ton of mormons. Pebble creek is also a dope little mountain that boasts some fantastic mini-golf style terrain to keep winter interesting.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

nomadderwhat said:


> While everyone on this forum talks shit about southeast idaho(im looking at you dirtbagkayaker), the location could not be better for my wife and I.


dirtbagkayaker talks shit about everyone....don't feel so special. 

Glad you like it over there.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> dirtbagkayaker talks shit about everyone....don't feel so special.
> 
> Glad you like it over there.


Getting blocked by DBK is one of my greatest mountainbuzz accomplishments.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> Getting blocked by DBK is one of my greatest mountainbuzz accomplishments.


That seems like a pretty low bar....


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

DBK is right, SE Idaho sucks! Ignore everything said by nomadderwhat, and just keep on driving past this little bit of Utah north. Please!


----------

